# Rik Smits on Pros vs. Joes



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's on now. I can't wait to see this.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

"and the dunkin dutchman misses from 2 inches in front of the basket"

good thing Rik has a sense of humor


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha they have to shoot from about 15 feet over Rik Smits.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The first guy hit his second-to-last shot over Smits, then faked him out and ducked in for a free throw. 

Blocks for Smits: Zero.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Van Earl hit his first shot, but Smits got the nasty block on his second. He got a bunch of airballs after that. Is that it? I wanted Sal to take on Smits.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

That was pretty cool and for someone that had bad foot problems Smits is moving extremely well


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

31andOnly said:


> That was pretty cool and for someone that had bad foot problems Smits is moving extremely well


Yeah, from starting in the paint and getting all the way out there by the time they shot was pretty good. He looks like he's still in decent shape. Now they have to go one-on-one with Smits for a minute. Smits just walks in and jams on the first guy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha Sal tried the chickenwing on Rik and he just rejected him. Aside from his great dunks, Smitty hit a free throw line jumper. So, neither guy scored on Rik, and he had a bunch of dunks and blocks. I'm surprised neither could outquick him.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes now that was cool Rik was 100% and totally schooled them...


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Outside of Rik im cracking up over here because Sal looks nothing like an athlete and hes nearly dominating this competition


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

31andOnly said:


> Outside of Rik im cracking up over here because Sal looks nothing like an athlete and hes nearly dominating this competition


Yeah, that's what I've been thinking. I guess he just has a quick reaction time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Sal won. Horton is really a decent athlete, but man, Sal beat him. That's pathetic. Him beating that old baseball guy was pretty bad, too.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Missed it...:curse:...Anyone know if they're showing this again soon??


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I was very impressed that he could still slam it down baby! Looked like he was 10 years younger! We could sure use a player of his calibre today.


----------

